# Escape new york century



## molddr (Aug 3, 2006)

Would love some feed back on this century! Is it worth the drive from Ma.


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

Ive done it for the last 2 years and think its one of the best run events all year... Both years have been great for me and im looking forward to this year


----------

